# Stepping out of my comfort zone, possible runway shoot



## xj0hnx (Feb 18, 2014)

So I've never shot runway, or models on one, but I may have the opportunity to get in with a model agency, and may have one coming up. I'll have my D5100, the D200 and maybe a 5D or D3X. For lenses I'll have the 17-35mm, 24-70mm f/2.8's, obviously the 18-55mm kit lens. Is there another I should have? or something particular to not torpedo my chances of future work? Any general advice from anyone that does them often? I know how to work a camera, just not sure about protocols, the do's and don't's of shooting runway?


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 26, 2014)

Nothing?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2014)

Talk to the event organizers; find out what their dos and donts are, arrive early, stake out a good spot so that you're not shooting into/against a spot light or something silly, and with the best possile background.  Really not much to it.


----------

